# Embora/ Mesmo que



## Fioresant

Oi,
Estou estudando portugues e acho muito dificil entender quando usar embora e quando mesmo que. Voce pode me ajudar com isso?
Obrigada,

Fiorella


----------



## Daxter

_Embora_ trata-se de uma conjunção subordinada concessiva, e _ainda que_ trata-se de uma locução subordinada concessiva. O seu significado é semelhante, mas, no entanto, pode haver frases em que fique melhor uma ou outra. 
Exemplos:
"_Mesmo que_ vás embora, ficarás para sempre nos nossos corações."
"_Embora_ estejas certo, não te posso valorizar tudo".

_Embora_ transmite uma ideia inegável, associada a uma outra (subordinada).
_Mesmo que _transmite uma ideia que pode ser verdadeira ou falsa.
Nos exemplos acima, "tu" poderás não ir embora, mas "_mesmo que_ vás..." ; "_Embora_ estejas certo" -> "tu" estás certo inegavelmente.

Embora = Ainda que

Outras conjunções / locuções subordinadas concessivas:

Apesar de -> "_Apesar de_ tudo, isto pode vir a ser fácil"
Mesmo se -> "_Mesmo se_ tu não entenderes bem, ou menos ficarás com uma ideia"

Nos exemplos acima, "Apesar de" e "Mesmo se" não podem ser substituídos por "Embora" e "Ainda que"


----------



## Daxter

Mais aprofundadamente:

*A concessão exprime uma ideia, um            facto que quase se opõe à realidade expressa pela oração principal.
*
1) um complemento circunstancial (_apesar de,            com, embora, mesmo, ...) _+ nome ou      adjectivo
Exemplos:  
*Apesar do *           esforço, ele não conseguiu o que queria.
*Embora *muitocansado,            ele chegou ao fim da corrida!

2) uma oração subordinada concessiva introduzida            por _embora, ainda que, mesmo que, mesmo se, ..._; + Presente e      Imperfeito do Conjuntivo

Exemplos:  
*Embora * _           uma lenda popular atribua a sua fundação a Ulisses, alguns            historiadores consideram que o seu nome será de origem fenícia._
*Ainda que* Lisboa seja uma cidade cheia de            História, é uma cidade virada para o futuro.

3) uma oração introduzida pela locução prepositiva           _apesar de_; + (nome) + Infinitivo      Pessoal

Exemplo:  
 _           “*Apesar de* uma lenda popular atribuir a sua fundação a Ulisses,            alguns historiadores consideram que o seu nome será de origem            fenícia."_


----------



## Tomby

Olá Fioresant! Bem-vinda ao fórum! 
De maneira resumida, eu diria que as duas locuções são sinónimas. O realmente importante, para expressar uma eventualidade no futuro é usar com elas o Presente de Conjuntivo. 
Repara nos exemplos: 
"Embora o tempo esteja bom, fico em casa". 
"Mesmo que chova, vamos ao futebol". 
A tradução para espanhol é "aunque": 
"_Aunque el tiempo esté bueno, me quedo en casa_". 
"_Aunque llueva, vamos al fútbol_". 
Porém esperemos as respostas dos nativos. Falando nisso, excelente a resposta do Daxter.  
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Em minha opinião, _embora_ e _mesmo que_ não são equivalentes. Não sei explicar a diferença entre elas muito bem, mas de qualquer maneira _embora_ é muito mais frequente na linguagem falada que _mesmo que_.

Parece-me que a diferença é que _embora_ pode introduzir uma concessão factual, enquanto _mesmo que_ introduz sempre uma concessão apenas hipotética.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider: obrigado por esclarecer este importante tema. 
TT.


----------



## Fioresant

Muito obrigada pela ajuda!

Até logo,

Fiorella


----------



## lcpsol

Querida Fiorella,

De facto, o "Embora" e o "Mesmo que" têm aplicações diferentes. Os dois servem para expressar uma contradição,mas a diferença é que "Embora" expressa factos e o "Mesmo que" expressa hipótese. 
Simplificando, o "Embora" expressa uma contradição FACTUAL - Embora esteja cansado, vou trabalhar = ESTOU CANSADO,MAS VOU. 
MESMO QUE usa-se para uma contradição HIPOTÉTICA - MESMO QUE AMANHÃ CHOVA, VOU À PRAIA = NÃO SEI SE VAI CHOVER OU NÃO,MAS VOU À PRAIA.
Embora amanhã chova, vou à praia = AMANHÃ VAI CHOVER,MAS VOU.

Espero ter ajudado!!


----------



## Istriano

_embora _= aunque + indicativo (_embora saibamos = aunque sabemos_)
_mesmo que _= aunque + subjuntivo (_mesmo que saibamos = aunque sepamos_)


----------



## lcpsol

istriano said:


> _embora _= aunque + indicativo (_embora saibamos = aunque sabemos_)
> _mesmo que _= aunque + subjuntivo (_mesmo que saibamos = aunque sepamos_)




exactamente!!


----------



## gvergara

Fiquei um pouco confundido com os tempos verbais apropriados após _embora _e _mesmo que_. Tem de se empregar sempre o conjuntivo nesses casos, embora no espanhol por vezes empreguemos o indicativo?


----------



## lcpsol

gvergara said:


> Fiquei um pouco confundido com os tempos verbais apropriados após _embora _e _mesmo que_. Tem de se empregar sempre o conjuntivo nesses casos, embora no espanhol por vezes empreguemos o indicativo?




Exactamente!!

Em Português, apesar de "EMBORA" indicar um facto (embora INDIQUE um facto) usa-se com CONUJUNTIVO.
Quando queremos colocar a concessão hipotética, também usamos conjuntivo,mas MUDAMOS O CONECTOR - MESMO QUE.

Ou seja, enquanto os espanhóis usam AUNQUE e mudam o conjuntivo pelo indicativo, consoante seja um facto ou uma hipótese, os portugueses usam SEMPRE conjuntivo,mas mudam o conector.

Espero que esteja mais claro,

Solange Silva


----------



## gvergara

Finalmente, como se classificam _se bem (que) e ainda que_? Como sinônimos de _embora _o como sinônimos de _mesmo que_?


----------



## lcpsol

gvergara said:


> Finalmente, como se classificam _se bem (que) e ainda que_? Como sinônimos de _embora _o como sinônimos de _mesmo que_?




O "Se bem que" é factual, sendo sinónimo de "Embora". O "Ainda que" tem os dois valores, tanto pode ser "Embora" como "Mesmo que", tendo de ser entendido como hipotético ou factual, dependendo do contexto.


----------

